# I got a hamster!!!!!!



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

After begging my mom to let me get an anole and tree frog; i sat down and thought about if three months from now. would i still want to take care of them? i decided not. so i thought about something furry. i already have a rabbit, cat, dog, 2 horses, 1 pony, and a guinea pig. so i decided on a hamster. it took some poking and prodding, but my mom FINALLY gave in and let me buy my hamster. he is a winter white male named Num Nums off of zhu zhu pets. i really want a female so i can give some of the offspring to a friend that really wants a hamster. does anyone have a female that they are willing to part with? i have absolutely nothing to pay with but i have a really nice cage and i am currently renovating a 30 gallon tank to put them in through the breeding process. i will take Num Nums out once they are done. PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ebettalover963 said:


> After begging my mom to let me get an anole and tree frog; i sat down and thought about if three months from now. would i still want to take care of them? i decided not. so i thought about something furry. i already have a rabbit, cat, dog, 2 horses, 1 pony, and a guinea pig. so i decided on a hamster. it took some poking and prodding, but my mom FINALLY gave in and let me buy my hamster. he is a winter white male named Num Nums off of zhu zhu pets. i really want a female so i can give some of the offspring to a friend that really wants a hamster. does anyone have a female that they are willing to part with? i have absolutely nothing to pay with but i have a really nice cage and i am currently renovating a 30 gallon tank to put them in through the breeding process. i will take Num Nums out once they are done. PLEASE HELP ME


Hey 
I definitely wouldn't recommend you to breed your hamster. There are already way too many hamsters without homes, why bring more into the world? Can your friend not buy the hamster? Or maybe buy it for his/her birthday (of course with their parents permission if your a kid)? Breeding takes a lot of commitment and can be very stressful. I do believe breeding shortens the lifespan of a hamster. Only breed your hamster if you got if from a certified breeder, and you have records of its genes. Then you know there will be no deformities, etc. I cannot stress enough what a big responsibility it is to breed any animal. Male and female hamsters have the same personalities so why do you want a female?
If you need any hamster advice I can help you! Just PM me! I have kept both Syrians and Russian dwarves.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell your friend to buy his/her own. Hamsters have around 6-12 babies. Do you have that many homes that want one?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new hamster. As everyone already said, you shouldn't breed when there are so many homeless hamsters. Your friend should contact a local rescue. Ours around here always have a ton of them. 

I noticed you said, "a guinea pig". Guinea pigs are social animals and should be in pairs.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you have cats in your house? If so, you might see something like this. My mom has 2 mice and Garfield likes to "guard them".


----------



## Lolly (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations on you new hamster, but like most people said breeding inset recommend is may sound cute and fuzzy but homeless baby hamsters is not, there is also great chance of death of babies due to many reasons,even eaten buy there own mothers. so please do breed your Num Nums! a better idea is to go with your friend to buy even better adopt a hamster.


----------

